# Läuft ein Monitor an der PS4 trotzdem mit 144Hz?



## Schullebernd (6. Mai 2020)

Hey Technikfreunde,
das soll jetzt kein neuer Thread zum Thema „Macht ein 144Hz Monitor an einer 60Hz Konsole  Sinn“ sein. Ich habe eher eine Frage in Richtung: Mit welcher Bildwiederhol-Frequenz der Monitor tatsächlich läuft?

Mal kurz zur Erläuterung. Ich bin ein Allrounder. Hauptsächlich Programmiere ich am PC und mache häufiger mal Bildbearbeitung. Zusätzlich habe ich eine PS4. Alles läuft über meinen alten Monitor (ein Samsung Synchmaster T240).

Jetzt ist es langsam mal an der Zeit, sich einen neuen größeren Monitor zuzulegen. Neben dem mittlerweile mir zu kleinen Display, habe ich auch immer das Gefühl, das der T240 ein recht hohes Inputlag/Latenz hat. (Spiele hauptsächlich CoD am PC und an der PS4).
Ich dachte dabei an einen 27“ mit 4K oder WQHD Auflösung.

Ich habe jetzt sehr viele Tests gelesen und mein Augenmerk auf die Farbtreue und die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit/Latenz gelegt. Auf Prad.de wird man ja geradezu überschüttet mit Analyseergebnissen. Die meisten Monitore mit 144Hz oder drüber, haben eine sehr gute Latenz und Reaktion. Bei 60Hz allerdings sind die Latenzen eher recht hoch. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Mit welcher Frequenz läuft denn ein Monitor an der PS4/Konsole, die nur 60 Bilder pro Sekunde ausgibt.

Schaltet er auf 60Hz oder aktualisiert er die Bilder trotzdem mit 144Hz?

Warum stelle ich diese Frage? Ganz einfach, bei 144Hz hat der Monitor ja die besagten deutlich besseren Reaktionszeiten. Theoretisch würde er dann ein Bild schneller auf sein Panel geben, wenn er mit 144Hz läuft. Und ich bräuchte mir weniger Gedanken um den Kompromiss zwischen Bildqualität und Geschwindigkeit bei 60Hz machen.

Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einen großen Denkfehler? Oder in dem Bereich von 400-600€ Monitoren fällt einem da sowieso kein Unterschied mehr auf. Ich bin mir da jetzt echt unsicher.

Bitte klärt mich doch mal auf zu diesem Thema!

Herzlichen Dank schon mal!

Gruß Bernd


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2020)

Solange du selbst nichts runter stellt läuft dein Monitor immer mit der Einstellung die du getätigt hast. Ein Monitor wird sich daher nicht von selbst runter stellen nur weil 60 FPS anliegen. Was anderes ist wenn Bildsynchronisation mit verwendet wird z.B. G-Sync oder FreeSync, denn dann werden die Hz immer an die momentan anliegenden FPS gleich gestellt. Das wird aber bei deiner PS4 nicht der Fall sein.

Mit manchen Monitore lässt sich im OSD auch eine FPS Anzeige einschalten die sich auf die HZ des Monitors beziehen.
Zumindest kann ich damit bei meinem Dell Monitor mit G-Sync sehen wie sich die Hz zu den FPS die anliegen beziehen.


----------



## Schullebernd (6. Mai 2020)

Ok, nur zur Sicherheit. Wenn ich den Monitor per HDMI mit der PS4 verbinde, dann läuft er trotzdem mit 144Hz Aktualisierungsrate? Oder steuert das HDMI Signal die Frequenz des Monitors? Ich bin mir unsicher, da auf Prad.de immer ein 60Hz Test gemacht wird, was aber eigentlich sinnlos ist, wenn deine Aussage stimmt. Oder stellen die den Monitor dann manuell auf 60Hz?


----------



## yingtao (6. Mai 2020)

Der Monitor läuft immer mit den Einstellungen die im Bildsignal hinterlegt sind. Die PS4 hat verschiedene Bildmodi die ausgegeben werden können, aber die laufen alle maximal mit 60Hz. Wenn du jetzt z.B. einen 1440p Monitor mit 144Hz holst und den per HDMI an die PS4 anschließt, dann wird der Monitor von der PS4 mit 1080p@60Hz gefüttert und der Monitor läuft dann auch nur mit 1080p@60Hz in dem Moment mit unscharfem Bild und höheren Latenzen.


----------



## Schullebernd (7. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Aufklärung. Dann geht ich jetzt doch auf die Suche nach einem guten Kompromiss zwischen Bildqualität und Reaktionsverhalten/Latenz bei 60 Hz.


----------

